# Happy Birthday Lloyd



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

:rockband:ccasion16:ccasion13: *Happy Happy Lloyd*ccasion13:ccasion16::band:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Have a great day Loyd. I hope you sell a hell of a lot of bows today and for the rest of the year. :darkbeer:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, this year seemed to fly by:mg:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Spatan has spoken, may your posts be taken up in dictionaries as example, and may you be with us for millions of posts to come. Happy birthday


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey Lloyd - I have been offline, but I hope you had a great day. I know you would have been spoiled by the ladies!!! I hope you have a fantastic year and that a lot of fat wallets enter your shop and leave a lot skinnier!!!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey James,

Ja would be nice.... good to hear from you. Offen wonder how you doing. 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

